# 2006 jetta gli subs/aux install



## gli303game (May 20, 2015)

Whats up im trying to install my subs and amp/ an aux cord to my factory h.u. On the 2006 jetta. This stereo is the one with the 6 disc changer with black buttons. My question is, is there any way to install my amp/ an aux cord adapter both to the back of this factory unit? if so what adapter would support both of those? or what route should i take? thanks in advance


----------



## skilzo (May 16, 2020)

Worked like discribed. I wish the other two plugs in the rear of the processing plant radio were there yet I had the option to push them out of unique bridle and stopped them back in. Just other grievance is the remote wire is hot constantly however that is a straightforward enough fix.


----------

